# FET - Questions on Lining



## tholeon

Hi all,


I have started a FET cycle and been taking nasal spray and tablets to 'shut down' my system, am currently on day 4 of AF and the plan was to then start taking oestrogen in order get ready for transfer... However after three scans I've been told my lining is still too thick and the cycle may have to be abandoned.


does anyone have any experience of knowledge of this? Its a new one on me! Is it likely to happen again?


all the best


x


----------



## Hayley1980

Hi Tholeon,

Sorry to hear your having a horrid time on your FET.

I suffer with having a very thick linning, my clinic has always told me it has to be under 4mm after AF to start stimms or oestrogen.  Do you know the thickness of your linning,have you been scanned after AF?  Sometimes if they scan you when your on not all of your linning will have been shed.  If they want to abandon tx, cant you ask them for a blood test? sometimes like ive said, my linning has been a tad bit thick but they have given me a blood to confirm ive DR.

Hayley x


----------



## tholeon

hi


thanks Hayley. I had a 3d sis before starting treatment (after my last AF) and am assuming that it was normal then as I was told all was ok ...


So am guessing I must just not be responding to the drugs the way they want me to be?


All so confusing. I thought I knew a lot about this darn process but still stuff turns up and surprises me....


xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi

I have suffered from this in the past.  With me, they have just had me D/R for a little while longer and it went down after a few more days.  I know how frustrating it is.   

Wishing you lots of luck with your FET.   

J9


----------



## Quadzilla

Hi, hope AF came and the cycle started for you this time round.

I had this happen on a fresh cycle and was advised to take twice as much synarel at each dose on the next fresh cycle (lining around 18mm) It worked and AF went AWOL for a while that time!

Perhaps you would be a good candidate for a natural frostie cycle if this one does have to be put on hold?


----------



## virgo1982

Hi all, hope you ladies are well?!!  

i have had a scan today & my ovaries are nice and quiet and womb lining nice and thin, as hoped, so on track for my FET, got to start my Progynova Friday, to start thickening my womb lining, and idea's on anything else i could take to help this??!!

Love & baby dust to all,

Virgo xxxx


----------



## Victoriag

Hi hun, 

Brazil nuts about 5 per day and pineapple juice and lots of water xx

I did all 3 and was 8mm by my first lining scan! Xxx

Good luck with everything xx


----------



## virgo1982

Hello Hun

Thank you for replying, i will try all of it, will give anything a go!!

I have so many   & thoughts coming your way, you appear to have been through so much!

Lots of love x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi ladies  
I too waz drinkin pinapple juice but found a lot of people say its bad for implantation  dont know if its true but I didnt chance it


----------



## virgo1982

Angelbaby,

Thank you, will try and look at that?! hmm  
Sending   and   for your BFP!!
XX


----------



## Victoriag

Virgo, thanks for your kind words, yes we've been through it a bit in the last year!

But we about to try again, just waiting for AF to show up.  Re the pineapple juice I believe it's eating pineapple that's no so good but drinking the juice is good.  

There's quite a bit of conflicting info out there so if you question if you should do it then don't do it to be on the safe side. Xxx

Good luck hun x


----------



## Spotter

Hi Virgo

With all the talk of what you should/shouldn't be doing - the only thing I did during tx was to have a few brazil nuts a day and drink pineapple juice oh and use the hot water bottle (obv. before transfer)!!!!  Well..... it worked for me !!!  And my lining was 13.8mm at last scan before ec !!! 

Wish you all the luck   xxxx


----------



## virgo1982

Hey spotter..

Think i remember you off another thread??!!Congrat's on BFP   xx
Thank you for advice, i am   this is my time xx


----------



## Spotter

Hi Virgo

yes I was on your First ICSI thread you started!!! 

I will be   for you too!!   xxx


----------



## nutmeg

Anyone know of anything I can do naturally to help thicken my endo. I'm on viagra and 12mg oestradiol but I'm still only 5.5mm thick.

Can anyone please tell me if theres anything I can do.

Thankyou
x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi hun, 
Drink 1 pint of full fat milk aday. Eat brazil nuts. Full fat yorgaut and cheese too xx
Good luck 
Xx


----------



## nutmeg

Thankyou, shall give that a try    and congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## becks99

Hi 
Sorry for butting in, can I just ask if it has to be full fat milk? I to need to try and improve the thickness of my lining so am interested in the advice.
Thanks Becky x


----------



## Betty-Boo

I took selenium supplements ...


Strange question ... but are you taking the estrogen tab by mouth??  Some take one via the 'foo foo' ... seems to work with them but always best checking with your clinic first...


    for this cycle


Mini x


----------



## Cozy

Nutmeg,

I always have problems with my lining. I use Estrofem patches as well as Progynova (some vaginally in the latter stages) and Viagra. I eat brazil nuts (for selenium) but chocolate covered    selenium supplements are just as good but not as tasty.

Personally I dont go with the dairy intake as I have read it can have some negative effects on some people, especially if you have some immune issues, though one of my previous clinics used to recommend it and I have done it.

A hot water bottle on the stomach each day is also supposed to help.

Having sex might help as it increases blood flow to that area.

How long have you got before ET?

Cozy


----------



## smileandbehappy

i have a big list for you (I have always had problems with thin lining!)
red raspberry leaf tea
accupuncture
castor oil pack (You heat a cloth with castor oil in the oven, put it on your tummy and wrap yourself in cling film, then apply a hot water bottle...google castor oil and infertility)
brazils and pineapple (or bromelain tablets)
low dose aspirin
Try to have an "O" every day! mmm, tmi, but at least it is a fun way to improve blood flow!
Foods high in estrogen:  Soy. Millet. Barley. Flax seed. Lentils. Kidney beans. Lima beans. Rye. Clover. Fennel. Chickpeas
Hope this helps xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nutmeg

Ooh thanks everyone, DH was particularly interested in the sex and "O" every day   
Luckily it's not as hot tonight, so I can give the hot water a go.

Will report back. We're booked in for ET next Weds, so plenty of time to put it all into practice.


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy

Hi all,

I'm part way through my FET having started meds on day 2 of af. Going for a scan Monday and was wondering what it is they are looking for there? Also does anyone know what the measurement of the lining should be when you go for ET? Is there anything I can do to help it along? Just thinking back to when we were having IVF and my lining was around 7-8mm before EC so not sure if it should have been thicker or thinner at time of ET.

Thanks for any replies, baby dust to all! xxx


----------



## twizzy

Hi Karen, sorry I can't help with your question but it has thrown one up to me! I am about to tart FET but have been told not to start my drugs until day 22 - that is a massive difference to day 2! Do you have any idea why this is?

Thanks and good luck to you and lots of babydust on its way!

Twizzy 

xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy

Hi twizzy,

That is a big difference! No idea why sorry. Hope someone on here can help us with that one! Best of luck to you xxx


----------



## ElsieF

I asked the sonographer about linings and she said that 'anything above 6mm is good for ET'. It keeps getting thicker all the way through your cycle (and hopefully for the next 9 months!)
Mine was 10mm on a day 7 scan, so it looks like linings vary a lot.
At the scan they will also be checking that you don't have any cysts etc that might cause them to cancel a cycle. 
It is nice because you also get to see if you have a natural follie (or follies) happening too


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy

Thanks ElsieF, very helpful xxx


----------



## Loulou32

Hiya Ladies...

I also started my meds on my second day of my cycle for my medicated FET.  My clinic says they like for your lining to be between 8 - 10mm before they go ahead with the ET.  Not sure that helps, but just giving you an Idea.  

Lou.x


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy

Hi,

Thanks Loulou32. Had a scan today and asked my Dr what the lining should be. He said 7mm+. DH asked if it could be too thick and the Dr said that above 14mm isn't recommended. At the mo I'm 5mm. Going back Friday for another scan and hopefully all going well ET Monday.

Thanks for the replies ladies. Best of luck xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear All


Just grouping all the Q&A's regarding lining to save any newbies hunting for the info.


Mini x


----------



## twizzy

Hi Girls, 


Hope everyone is doing well.  I went for a scan yesterday to check my lining as I am having my FET (medicated) on Friday 2/9 and was told my lining was 9.2mm thick and was therefore "on the way" and I shouldn't worry but if I had any bleeding before Friday to call them.  Just wondering if any of you had any word of wisdom or advice etc. is 9.2mm good for a week before FET? What is the ideal thickness? Just worrying extra as this is my last chance and I only have 1 snowbaby.  I have been taking prenatal vits, omega 3, vit e, floradix, selenium and eating lots of greens and have been having acupuncture.  Any suggestions very welcome! Thanks reading and thanks in advance for any replies


Good luck to all & have a great weekend!


Twizzy xxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I would say that it is looking really good.  I know that they like a minimum of 8mm and you still have another 6 days to go. 

Good luck 
Stacey
x


----------



## desparateme

I Think you are on the right track, as i had transfer with tenmm lining recently. wishing you the best.


----------



## smudge52

That is a really good lining and you still have a number of days to go so it will be fantastic


----------



## twizzy

Thank you for the replies ladies! Much appreciated I am soooooo nervous at the moment I hope my snowbaby survives the thaw    Good luck Smudge not long now till you can test but prob feels an age away to you  

Stacey did you start your FET? Good luck with it if you have xx


[/size]
Desparateme - what are you up to - you said you had a transfer recently - if you are on 2WW then good luck and lots of 


Twizy xxx


----------



## polly16

Clinics aim for 8-14mm at time of transfer for FET so sounds great. Good luck for transfer.


----------



## staceysm

Hi Twizy,

ET tomorrow at 12.30pm, just praying that at least one of our frosties make it.

Stacey
x


----------



## twizzy

Ooooh!!!! The Very best of luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tessykins

Hello everyone

I'm going for my third FET on 22nd Nov, I'm currently DR on suprecur and will be starting prognova on Monday 4th Nov.

Girls, I was wondering of you could give me any advice on thickening up my lining.  For our first FET it was 8mm and the second one it was 6mm - both times our consultant didn't have a problem and was happy enough as it was also very even.

Personally, though, I would like it a bit thicker.  I've tried the brazil nuts and pineapple juice before, but I was wondering if any of you ladies could recommend something else or offer any words of wisdom.

Thanks girls.

XXX


----------



## Yellow daffodil

Hi
I'm new on here, not got any advice I'm afraid I tried the brazil nuts and pineapple juice too! I'm starting my first FET as soon as af arrives. Just wanted to wish you luck x
Jen


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tessykins - worth looking through the thread as there's loads of info on lining and thickness ...   


Mini xx


----------



## Tessykins

Thanks girls X


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

A few tips to thicken your lining are protein, lots of meat and milk, beans, nuts, you can also buy flavoured protein shakes from heath shops and believe it or not chocolate helps too! 

Good Luck!!!!

XXX


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I am hoping that you can give me some advice.

I didn't have the best scan yesterday.    My lining is 7.1mm with a week to go until et.  It was 8mm the last time for the FET (BFP but early m/c) but I am wondering if this is a bit on the thin side?  They don't seem concerned by it!  

However, they saw fluid in my uterus.    My fresh cycle was cancelled due to fluid as it was deemed to be toxic.  I thought that they would do the same here.  I was really upsert all day in work yesterday and then they phoned last night to say that et will go ahead on thurs!  I am really confused.  I don't want to waste an embryo if the fluid will stop the embryo implanting!  Any advice?  I also thought that if there was fluid in the uterus, even if it is gone by et time, then it leaves a toxic environment?  There was talk of it perhaps being mucus.  I am passing a lot of stuff at the front at the moment.  I feel it leaving me!

Any advice on any of the above would really be much appreciated.

Thanks

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura    its so hard not to compare each cycle ... 7.1mm is brilliant - and another week to go  

As for the fluid - not sure there - but I do know that when I have a medicated FET the mucus goes into overload. If the clinic aren't worried ... Then all should be ok? 

Can you contact your consultant for a more comprehensive reply than "_it may be mucus"?_

     

Mini xxx


----------



## Loop

Hi
I've had 4 fresh ivfs & one natural fet. Just doing my first med fet, started the blue pills few days back & have a lining scan & blood test after a week. Wondering how long it takes to grow lining is it 14 days of blue pills like with a 28 day cycle? Does it vary a lot?
Thanks & good luck to fellow fet-ers xx


----------



## irishgirlie

Hi SugarpieLaura
I'm on day 11 of progynova atm and my CM is absolutely flowing out of me.  I too can feel it passing sometimes.  It's like a flood!   When I have my scan on Wednesday I fully expect them to see lots of mucus/fluid in my uterus as that is what happened when I had my IVF.  That one did result in a BFP but unfortunately it was a blighted ovum so didn't progress.  Not implantation issue though so I don't think the fluid will be a problem if it's mucus.  
Best of luck for Thursday


----------



## Passenger42

I am doing donor egg FET and I have to get my scan at 7-9 days and then depending on the thickness the tx can be within a few days or a week after.  

Your clinic should really email you some instructions and tell you when to book your scan.

Best of luck, Passenger xx


----------



## Loop

My scan's already booked for after a week and have said it varies a lot between ladies. I was just wondering for those who've been through it before how long it's taken.
Thanks x


----------



## babysparkle

Hi, I was on the blue pills for 2 weeks before I had a lining scan, then because it was ok ET was booked for a few days later. Hope that helps x


----------



## Loop

Thanks babysparkle, that's helpful. I think my clinic are indicating it will take about that long. Have my first scan on Fri (day 8 of prog tabs) so will see how things are going then.  Very sorry to read it's not worked for you yet, fingers crossed xx


----------



## babysparkle

Thanks, I'll get there one day! 
Hope all goes well for you x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Thanks for your replies and sorry it took me so long to reply.  My computer has been playing up but I have been checking on my phone.

Irishgirlie:  how did your scan go today?  All well?  When is your et?

I had another scan today and she said that the lining was 7.2mm!  At another point it was 8mm.  Not grown much in a week.  She did say that I have a small uterus and won't get that thick.  they seem happy so gues sthat I need to trust them.  Fluid gone althoug I am convinced that i am still passing a good bit.  So, et tom!

xx


----------



## Murf

Hi All.  I am slightly confused (does not take much)....  I have a scan booked tomorrow but I think it is to tell me if I am ready for ET and not to tell me if my lining has thinned enough?  I attended St Mary's for a blood test a couple of weeks ago and they said if there were any issues, they would let me know, if not carry on and arrive for scan on Thursday 8th December.  Am I to presume the blood test was to test if I had down regged enough and that in fact the scan this week is to determine if I am ready for transfer? You wouldn't think this was my 3rd go would you?  x


----------



## Carrie29

Hi, help I am such an idiot - I have miss read the sheet and not taken enough tables for the last couple of days. I have been full of a cold - and didn't spot the change from 2 tabs to 3 a day. Does anyone know what happens if my womb lining is not think enough when I go for my scan tomorrow? Will I have to just carry on for a couple more days?
I feel so stupid - but I have been ill/really busy in work so I can have this week off and concentrate on the FET.  I also knocked a box of tables with the pessaries - had I spotted them I would have realised my mistake. As is it I thought I had exactly enough! 

feel sick that I have messed this up!


----------



## clarabell1973

Hi, i did exactly the same thing, in fact when i did a count of my meds i had actually somehow missed quite a few too especially the pessaries....last time i had fet i even set an alarm to tell me and i missed nothing...obsessed may be how to describe me...my womb lining then was 7.4 so although good for transfer not that great...this time however with all he missed meds my lining was over 9, so much better....my doc told me they almost overdose you anyway....I also had flu 3 days prior to transfer i was so ill...i had a temp of 103 and remained in bed for over 30 hours and recall none of it...I made it to Prague with a cough and the sneezes but he said as long as i didn't have a temp anymore then i was good to go....we had a 4 day and 5 day DFET on Thursday and now I'm in the 2WW...I am sure you will be fine and sometimes they wait a few hours to give your lining a better chance then do transfer...good luck xxx


----------



## Carrie29

thank - you so much your message has made me feel better.  Good luck with the 2 ww it is hard going. 
xxxx


----------



## crystalhearts

On my FET cycles at my scans my womb lining seems to fluctuate - thickening and then thinning again.  On this cycle it measured 8.7, then 7.3 and now 7.6.  They've decided to go ahead with my transfer but it worries me that my lining may get thinner again.  I've been taking viagra and I'm drinking ginger tea and putting hot water bottles on my belly to try and increase blood flow (I know not to use these after transfer).  Is there anything else I could be doing?


----------



## clarabell1973

eat a handful of brazil nuts each day xx


----------



## abt

Hi

So i am having a frozen embryo transfer even though my lining is only 5.1mm. For 2 weeks I took estrofem 2 pills (1 oral and 1 vaginal) 3 times a day and. 1 pill of Viagra vaginally 1 time per day. At the beginning of the cycle the lining was 3.4mm so it has grown a little bit but not to the optimal number. When I went in for my ultrasound yesterday there was a lot of fluid in my uterus which I know I've had in the past. The doctor aspirated it out. 

We chose to move forward with the transfer anyway knowing the lining isn't the best. Has anybody put embryos in with a thin lining? If so how did it go?


Thank you!!
Abt


----------



## mamabear3

Hi abt

Can't help with your query but just wanted to say good luck. I went in for FET Mon so we will be on 2ww together. Will keep an eye out for your posts.  
Take care
xxx


----------



## Linzxxxx

Hi ladies
quick question really....
How many of you have doing FET got a BFP on a lining under 8mm??
Mine is 7.6mm (which is only just under i know) but i wanted to know if it does happen? As long as its healthy and a triple stripe, is that what they are more interested in rather than mm??
Linz xxxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

I stayed on a high dose of estrogen for 4 weeks before transfer and we could not get my lining above 7.1mm. But it worked and we got our first ever BFP and I am now 8 weeks.
Try not to worry about it, like you say as long as it is healthy you will be fine.
Good luck xxx


----------



## Linzxxxx

Yey smileandbehappy congrats!!!
Thats just the kind of story i needed 
thankyou loads and i hope you have a wonderful and healthy pregnancy. xxxxxxx


----------



## Joan71

Hi all,
Just wondering if anyone has any tips for boosting womb lining. I'm actually going to be the recipient of a donor egg rather than FET, but the protocol is exactly the same. I've been through two previous cycles with no lining issues, but for some reason this cycle is not going to plan. I've been on synarel for 17 days and progynova for 10 days and my lining remains at 2.7mm!! I've also started bleeding today and feel like I've started a period. The clinic can't understand what is going on but have put me on an extra tablet of progynova each day (so now up to 4) plus they've added in oestrogen pessaries and a patch for good measure! I'm going back for another scan in 2 days time to find out if it's working but timing is crucial as our donor could be ready for EC as early as Friday!
Has anyone experienced anything similar or have any practical advice that has worked for them? 
Many thanks


----------



## laani

Hi

Just had my day 8 scan if my natural FET cycle and my womb lining was around 4.5mm, is this a bit thin?? I've only had mild ivf cycle before and then my lining was 5 on day 6, guess
Might have been thicker due to the drugs and number of follicles releasing more hormones. The clinic didn't seem concerned and I am going in for another scan on day 11.
Keeping my fingers crossed for thickening lining as really don't want to cancel this cycle.
Laani x

Note: Merged for more support and information


----------



## Fidub

Hi laani
My clinic likes it to be at least 8mm but that is for et date so it will increase by then. If you want to try a boost then try taking selenium or eating brazil nuts for selenium. I took a selenium supplement in my last cycle to boost it and it did get to where it needed to be but of course we'll never know if it would have done that anyway, I just figured I had nothing to lose. Mine was 3.5 on day 8.
Good luck!
Fidub 
Xxx


----------



## laani

Ah thanks for putting my mind at ease Hun, guess there are different expectations between natural FET and medicated ivf but if you were 3.5 on day 8 and got there then hopefully I will too! I'm tsing pregnacare conception and brazil nuts an pineapple juice and ladies mantle tea so throwing everything at it I can.
Laani x


----------



## smileandbehappy

Hopefully it will thicken up a bit before your transfer. Most clinics like it to be at 8mm, but mine was only 7.1mm at transfer on my last cycle and it worked! I have always had issues with thin linings. 
Good luck xxx


----------



## laani

Thanks sweetie, I had day 11 scan on Thursday and it had got to 6 so am hoping it has kept going and will be ok at day 13 scan tomorrow, my clinic doesn't expect me to surge before Sunday or Monday and then still got 7 days before transfer so still a while yet.
Congrats that yours worked!! Good to hear some positive stories, makes the process much easier that little bit of hope  
L x


----------

